# [solved] Xorg.conf für Intel HD anlegen

## lukasletitburn

Hallo Forum kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Infos finde um eine xorg.conf Datei zu bauen damit mein X-Server langsam mal läuft.

Habe derzeit ein Parsingfehler und weiss nicht wie ich den beheben soll sprich was ich in die xorg.conf eintragen muss.

lspci Ausgabe:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359886/

dmesg Ausgabe:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/359884/

Danke für eure HilfeLast edited by lukasletitburn on Tue Apr 05, 2011 10:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Für deinen Intel Grafik Treiber sollte nicht zwingend eine xorg.conf erforderlich sein. Sprich, X sollte auch ohne weitere Konfiguration so grundsätzlich erst mal funktionieren.

Im Nachbar-Thread wurde grad ein sehr aktuelles X Server Configuration HOWTO erwähnt - das sollte auch weiterhelfen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Dies hat aber nicht funktioniert deshalb schreibe ich ja hier.

----------

## musv

1. /var/log/Xorg.0.log löschen

2. versuchen X zu starten

3. poste mal /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

4. poste mal /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## lukasletitburn

 *Quote:*   

> 1. /var/log/Xorg.0.log löschen 

 

wie geht das?

----------

## l3u

```
rm /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Evtl. solltest du dich erstmal so ganz grundsätzlich mit Linux auseinandersetzen, insbesondere, wenn’s Gentoo Linux sein soll … ohne Grundkenntnisse hat man da schlechte Karten ;-)

----------

## lukasletitburn

habs mit /var/log/Xorg.0.log | wgetpaste nicht geschafft deswegen Fotos

http://www.daten-transport.de/?id=F8nGsBkC6V2H

/var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Letztes Foto:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

wie kann ich sowas als Link verarbeiten?

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> habs mit /var/log/Xorg.0.log | wgetpaste nicht geschafft deswegen Fotos

 

Das kann so auch nicht funktionieren. Versuche doch mal die Befehle zu verstehen die du da eingibst ;)

```
wgetpaste /Pfad/zur/Datei
```

 sollte klappen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Sonnst hat es so auch funktioniert... aber egal nun die Links danke für die Verbesserung  :Very Happy: 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/360542/

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/360543/

----------

## Christian99

Wenn du auf einen screen0 verweist, dann musst du den auch definieren.

was war denn das problem, als du keine xorg.conf hattest?

 *Quote:*   

> Sonnst hat es so auch funktioniert... aber egal nun die Links danke für die Verbesserung 

 

Das kann so gar nicht funktioniert haben. wie josef sagte, versuch doch mal zu verstehen, was du machst. und für den einstieg in Linux ist Gentoo nicht grad empfehlenswert.

Nachtrag: zu umleitungen und Pipes (sprich wieso dein Befehl nicht funtioniert hat) siehe hier

----------

## l3u

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> versuch doch mal zu verstehen, was du machst. und für den einstieg in Linux ist Gentoo nicht grad empfehlenswert.

 

+1 … ohne jetzt hier einen auf RTFM machen zu wollen (ich bin selber als Anfänger oft genug von gentoo-„1337s“ blöd angemacht worden) … Wenn man „richtig“ in Linux einsteigen will, ist Gentoo bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber da muß man dann schon etwas Zeit investieren. Ich hab auch mit was anderem angefangen.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Poste doch mal den Log, der kommt, wenn du keine xorg.conf benutzt.

----------

## lukasletitburn

hier die Ausgabe

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361125/

----------

## root_tux_linux

1) Ist eine xorg.conf dank evdev in 99% der Fälle überflüssig

2) Ist deine xorg.conf komplett überflüssig

3) 

```

[    86.206] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[    86.206] (--) using VT number 7

[    86.222] (EE) No devices detected.
```

3) lsmod | grep intel

----------

## lukasletitburn

was soll mir punkt 1 und 2 sagen? helfen?

habe lsmod ausgeführt. was hat das bewirkt? startx ist ja danach immer noch erfolglos.

----------

## Christian99

du sollst die ausgabe von lsmod | grep intel bitte posten.

----------

## l3u

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> habe lsmod ausgeführt. was hat das bewirkt? startx ist ja danach immer noch erfolglos.

 

Damit wären wir wieber beim Punkt „Beschäftige dich erstmal grundsätzlich mit Linux“ … lsmod zeigt alle geladenen Kernelmodule an und wird somit nichts daran ändern ob oder ob nicht startx funktioniert.

----------

## MarcenX

lösch doch mal die xorg.conf, wie es schom mehr gesagt haben.

In der Konsole, als root

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Dann X-Server starten, wenn es nicht geht Fehlermeldung posten.

Wie Christian99 schon geschrieben hat

Auch in der Konsole

```
lsmod | grep intel
```

und dann posten.

Hast du den Kernel selber gebaut?

Ist am Anfang schon ein wenig schwer vielleicht mal genkernel testen.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/genkernel.xml

----------

## lukasletitburn

lsmod | wgetpaste

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361548/

genkernel geht nicht.

----------

## MarcenX

Was geht nicht beim genkernel? genkernel selber oder ein Kernel mit genkernel zuerstellen?

Und was ist mit rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf, was ist da raus gekommen?

Ach ja wenn das alles von lsmod | grep intel war und du die Grafik-Treiber nicht im Kernel sind, dann wird das Modul nicht geladen.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Genkernel ist nicht erstellbar

xorg.conf wurde nicht gelöscht da sie nicht verhanden ist. (habe ich schon gelöscht)

und habe laut howto alles richtig gemacht.

----------

## MarcenX

Das ist doch schon mal gut.

Und wo hängt es noch, am X-Server der nicht startet? Was hast da für eine Fehlermeldung?

----------

## lukasletitburn

das sagt dmesg 

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361623/

startx sagt:

Fatal: Error inserting i915 Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) (EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error: 

no screens found

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361625/

----------

## Christian99

da scheint es ein problem mit deinem kernel zu geben. 

es gibt auf en.gentoo-wiki.com (was wieder mal nicht geht :~) was zu intel grafikkarten, und welche kerneloptionen du aktivieren musst.

am besten mal warten bis die seite geht und mal danach den kernel einrichten.

----------

## MarcenX

Poste doch mal deine Kernel-config, ist unter /usr/src/linux/.config.

----------

## Josef.95

Einiges von diesem Thema hatten wir hier auch schon mal durch...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-869317.html

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   124.862] Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=803
> ```
> ...

  Darf man mal fragen was für ein System (Image) das eigentlich ist?

Magst du eventuell auch mal deine "emerge --info" Ausgabe posten?!

Und auch die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -pvq xf86-video-intel
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

/usr/src/linux/.config.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361789/

emerge --info

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361791/

emerge -pvq xf86-video-intel

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/361792/

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

Du musst ja nun nicht jede kleine Ausgabe via Paste Service hochladen.. Bedenke das diese nur für wenige Tage verfügbar sind und andere suchende User später in die Röhre schauen...

Du kannst solche kurzen Ausgaben doch zb mit gedrückter linker Maustaste markieren, und mit einem Klick auf die mittlere Maustaste hier im Forum, in Code Tags wieder einfügen.

/edit: Ach sorry, ich vergas das du ja noch kein X verfügbar hast...

Aber wenn du dir /etc/init.d/gpm startest, und einen Textbrowser nutzt sollte es ohne X vermutlich auch klappen...  :Wink: 

Zum Thema:

Zu deinen dmesg 

```
[    4.815507] drm_kms_helper: Unknown symbol fb_mode_option (err 0)

[    4.815583] drm_kms_helper: Unknown symbol register_framebuffer (err 0)

[    4.815679] drm_kms_helper: Unknown symbol fb_get_options (err 0)

[    4.838415] i915: Unknown symbol unregister_framebuffer (err 0)

....
```

Ich vermute ein wenig das der Intel Treiber und/oder libdrm so eventuell nicht kompatibel mit dem drm aus dem Kernel ist. Wurden die Pakete alle auf dem jetzigen Rechner, mit passenden CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS und gleicher gcc Version gebaut?

Ein blinder Versuch wäre folgende Pakete noch mal neu zu bauen: 

```
emerge --oneshot libdrm mesa xorg-server xf86-video-intel
```

/edit:2

Nimm bitte auch mal im Kernel CONFIG_FB_VESA=y raus.

Der Intel Grafik Treiber arbeitet ausschließlich mit KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) und nutzt somit einen eigenen Framebuffer Treiber, daher sollten alle anderen Framebuffer Treiber im Kernel deaktiviert sein.

----------

## lukasletitburn

ich habe nirgends gelesen das man dazu CFags difinieren muss.

Wie habe nur die CFlags = "march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

                      CXXFlags= "${CFLAGS}"

Ist das so richtig die Flags?

Habe ich was überlesen? Was muss ich tun?Last edited by lukasletitburn on Tue Mar 29, 2011 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> [...] Ist das so richtig die Flags???????
> 
> Habe ich was überlesen? Was muss ich tun??????????

  Du solltest die Forenregeln (15) lesen.

Und den FB_VESA Treiber im Kernel deaktivieren.

Im "make menuconfig" 

```
Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

<*> Support for frame buffer devices  ---> # Hier ALLES deaktivieren.
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

Hat keine Verbesserung gebracht immer noch dasselbe wie davor.

----------

## MarcenX

Mal eine leicht Überarbeite config.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/362332/

Unter /usr/src/linux/.config speichern.

Nach dem Neustart, mit den neuen Kernel mit

```
uname -r
```

 den Kernel-Namen anzeigen.

Sollte so was kommen

```
2.6.36-gentoo-r5-test1
```

Ach ja, bevor du den Kernel baust bitte einmal 

```
make clean
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

Es geht! Danke für Eure Hilfe. Ich habs endlich geschafft.

Lukas

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima.

Magst du hier bitte auch noch den Rat aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6639783.html#6639783 befolgen?!

danke

----------

## lukasletitburn

Er hat den Kernel aus dem falschen /Boot gezogen und hat somit nie den richtigen Kernel verarbeitet.

----------

